# CZ 75b Omega Trigger



## jimjack (Nov 25, 2009)

Howdy. I'm looking to get a CZ 75b, possibly at a gun show this weekend if I can find one there priced right.

I've been looking at Gunbroker.com where I've purchased a few guns before and see some CZ 75b's are advertized with an Omega Trigger. Is that different from the standard trigger? What's the difference?

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey 2 J's....I would not say so much the trigger is better just a little different. I think it is the trigger designed initially for the P-07 polymer CZ and allows a decocker to be added instead of a saftey. There are some other subtle differences too. i have been told the newly engineered Omega trigger mechanism improves trigger travel uses fewer parts so to enhance the service live of the weapon. However, the main advantage, like I said, is really easy interchange of decocking lever or manual safety. 

I hope this helps. have a great week end bud. i will be going ice fishing.

RCG


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

From the website:



> The CZ P-07 Duty is the next generation of the CZ handgun family. The Duty features the ergonomics and accuracy of the CZ 75 with a totally new trigger system. *The new Omega trigger system simplifies the CZ 75 trigger system, uses fewer parts and improves the trigger pull. In addition, it allows users to choose between using the handgun with a decocking lever(installed) or a manual safety (included) by a simple parts change*. The polymer frame design of the Duty and a new sleek slide profile (fully machined from bar stock) reduce weight, making the P-07 Duty a great choice for concealed carry.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

So jimjack did you get the new CZ today?

RCG


----------



## jimjack (Nov 25, 2009)

No luck today, recoilguy.


----------

